
Show HN: A cross-platform pyQt numerical methods toolkit. (Open Source) - HaoZeke
https://github.com/HaoZeke/pyQtNumSim/releases/tag/v0.01
======
HaoZeke
I'm hoping for suggestions for a name and future updates... I've got the ODE
solver planned to have plots as well..

